# She just started really slipping on wood floors - help



## TaraMom22 (Mar 11, 2011)

I just noticed that Molly started really slipping on our wood floors last night. I don't know what to do to help her, but it is as if I just stuck ice skates on her feet.

She had a busy day yesterday, with her birthday party, and they ended up playing a bunch in the garage (cement floors) because we had a monsoon going on outside. Could the cement have had an impact on her paws that would make her slip? Smoothed them out or something? Is there anything I can do? Should I clean the floors with something different? (they haven't been cleaned in days) Should I put lotion or something on her paws to make them less slippery?

Poor baby, I wouldn't want to try to walk if my paws slipped a bit each time I took a step.


----------



## LDGrillo (Dec 20, 2010)

Aw that is strange. I don't have any advice for you, but I sure hope someone else does! Maybe she had so much grip on the cement, that when she is now walking on the wood floors, it seems like less grip... therefore the slippery feet. idk...


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

Is she running and slipping? did you wax the floors or something? you can always throw some little rungs down here and there.


----------



## Enzos_Mom (Apr 8, 2010)

Does she need her paw fur trimmed?? Enzo drifts around corners when he needs his trimmed. lol I think lotion would probably make it worse, if anything.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm guessing she needs the fur between her pads trimmed. I have wood floors also and Ike starts skating when his fur needs trimming. If anything, the cement floors would have roughed her pads a bit and given her more traction on the wood floors.

Your avatar says that Molly's only a year old. She's probably hasn't needed the fur trimmed before. You'll be needing to trim it regularly now. I trim Ike's about every 6 weeks.


----------



## TaraMom22 (Mar 11, 2011)

Ian'sgran said:


> Is she running and slipping? did you wax the floors or something? you can always throw some little rungs down here and there.


No. I haven't even mopped in over a week, and I have never waxed the floor. She slips when she WALKS!


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

As others have already suggested, trim all the hair off the bottom of her feet around her pads. I use a small pair of sewing scissors. It might take someone helping you to spread her paws open so you can trim the hair.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Is she slipping on all four paws or just the rear or just the right side? Could she have an overuse injury that is preventing her from getting all four under her properly....


----------



## TaraMom22 (Mar 11, 2011)

paula bedard said:


> ..
> 
> Your avatar says that Molly's only a year old. She probably hasn't needed the fur trimmed before. You'll be needing to trim it regularly now. I trim Ike's about every 6 weeks.


OR the prior owner trimmed it and didn't tell me. We have only had her 3 1/2 weeks. When we got her I thought she seemed especially clean. They had probably taken her to the groomers so she would look extra pretty.

Should I try trimming with SCISSORS? Or should I borrow DH's beard and mustache trimmer? :--big_grin: DH won't mind if there is a bit of GR hair in his trimmer would he??? :lol::lol::lol:

NEVER MIND: I will use some of the kids safety scissors. There has to be a reason they are called "safety scissors" right???


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

When I've trimmed between the pads I've just used regular scissors. I trim to avoid snow balls in the winter.


----------



## iansgran (May 29, 2010)

I had no idea about the hairy feet causing slipping. Will keep a watch on that even though we don't have much uncarpeted areas. Jaro's dad's name is Frodo and Hobbits suppose to have hairy feet?


----------



## TaraMom22 (Mar 11, 2011)

Oaklys Dad said:


> When I've trimmed between the pads I've just used regular scissors. I trim to avoid snow balls in the winter.


So, you don't own a squirm-o-matic? I just trimmed her front paws and both kids had to help. One pet her tummy and the other her ears. She still had trouble not squirming. I still need to do the back feet.

DH says he might have his old beard and mustache trimmer that we can use for Molly. It would be great because it is faster than I am with scissors and I think it would be safer, if it doesn't scare her.


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

It can be a thin layer of dirt on pads. soak feet in warm water for a second then wipe.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Ranger slips for a few days after he gets his nails cut IF I've let them get a little too long. Interesting enough, I find his grinch paw fur helps give him grip on the hardwood floors and he slips more when I trim it. When our other dogs were starting to get up their in age, we put a lot more mats and carpets out for them. With Ranger's exuberance, we've had to put rugs at the foot of stairs, by the couch, and by my bed where he jumps on/off to stop him from sliding. Just a thought!


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

You could also trim her nails. I think sometimes when Casper's nails are long, he's walking on his nails instead of just on his paws. We also have a lot of rugs, especially at the bottom of the stairs.


----------

